# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Złe samopoczucie po kawie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od paru dni zauważyłam że jak wypiję kawę z rana to źle się później czuję, czesto siędząc w pracy mam lekkie duszności i zawroty głowy. Jest to dla mnie dziwne, bo kawę piję od paru lat i nigdy nic mi nie było. Co się dzieje?
Proszę o pomoc

----------


## susu

Przez jakis czas postaraj ograniczyc sie picei kawy rano. Gdy jednak to bedzie sie dalej utrzymywac- idz do lekarza.

----------


## ala16

też tak mam czuję się wtedy taka ''ciężka''... ale wiesz że to tylko mniekiedy...choć ja przecież i tak piję może raz na 2 miesiące i to 3 w1...bądź rozpuszczalną z mlekiem...też nie wiem dlaczego tak się czeje-teraz unikam kawy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po kawie jestem osłabiona, rozdrażniona, mam dziwne poty i drżenie rąk. Od niedawna jak czuje zapach kawy robi mi się niedobrze. Jestem ciekawa dlaczego tak dię dzieje!?

----------

